# اختصارات ... اهم رموز الاتصالات



## محمد قاسم الاغا (26 ديسمبر 2010)

كثير من المهتمين بعالم الاتصالات والتصميم يصعب عليهم فكرة البحث على المواضيع التي تهم المجال على النت بسبب عدم معرفتهم لاختصارات اشهر رموز الاتصالات كما هو متعارف عليها للمتخصصين في مجال الاتصالات 

يارب تعجبكم 

BI = Budget Item
CAT = Category
CCTV = Closed Circuit Television
CDC = Corporate Data Center
CODEC = Coder Decoder
DVD = Digital Versatile Disc
GSM = Global system For Mobile
IP = Internet Protocol
ISP = Internet Service Provider
IT = Information Technology
LAN = Local Area Network
OSP = Outside Plant
PC = Personal Computer
PMT = Project Management Team
RX = Receive
SCS = Structured Cabling System
SM = Single mode
TEF = Telecommunication Entrance Facility
TER = Telecommunication Equipment Room
TR = Telecommunication Room
TX = Transmit
UPS = Uninterruptible Power Supply
UTP = Untwisted Pair
VC = Video Conferencing
VOIP = Voice Over Internet Protocol
WLAN = Wireless local Area Network 

ودمتم محبكم في الله ... محمد


----------

